# Need help with jeepers creepers costume



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

For his hate I used a straw hat I found at Walmart... used latex and paper towels and coated it... ( so it didnt look like straw.)

For his face, I made a prosthetic for my face. I used liquid latex and toilet paper and built it up into the shape needed for the cheeks,forehead and nose. Then I made one for the chin.
Painted it with latex. It worked out awesome! But it was quite a job. I also made wings out of thin copper pipe shaped as desired then covered them with a thin tan colored fabric. To go a step further, I made the wings open and close. It was a great costume and I got a lot of scares our of it!
I don't have much of a how to on this, I really just started adding paper and latex until I got the shape I wanted..... I actually built the prosthetic on sarah wrap that I put on my face so that I would get the desired shape. I didn't have time to let it dry on my face but when dry, the latex was still flexible enough that it formed to my face just fine.
Let me know if you waht to try this I will try to help you out. I know it sounds a little invovled but its not.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

sounds awesome Lynn! do you have pics?


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll look around.... it was about 5 years ago!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

i was able to find the hat it is called a "padre" hat


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Great find on the hat!


----------

